# Looking for a crew for wednesday offshore trip



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Out of freeport looking to put together a crew for a day offshore trip around 60 miles..... PM if interested to talk ablut the details


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

im off 2-22-12 have gas money and my gear cell is 281-684-7316


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Still have 2 spaces open .... PM me


----------



## lostdog2 (Apr 7, 2005)

PM Sent


----------

